

Firefox 4 beta 4 released with Pandorama (was TabCandy) - natmaster
http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2010/08/24/firefox-4-beta-updated-with-sync-and-panorama/

======
ajitk
Is "Pandorama" in title an intended invention? Pandora+Panorama == Pandorama

I like it.;)

However, the official name is Panorama.

~~~
natmaster
Ack, I apparently can't type or proofread. _fail_

